# Digital backdrops for Still and Video



## mrmickee (Nov 30, 2003)

Low Cost Digital Backdrops and other Digital photography lighting and supplies.
http://mrmickee.tripod.com/Samples.html
or
http://mrmickee.tripod.com/index1.html
Click Here to see Samples


----------

